# Ladies, How a man Should dress or wear to look hot or cute or sexy?



## Beelzebub (Jun 26, 2012)

how a man should wear on street and work to look sexy or attractive?

Also, how a man should do with facial hair? do you like clean shaved, or a line, dirty look, gotty? 

do you think, A man with thin hair is not attractive as a man with hair, do you think makes him look old ?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmm is your wife not making you feel attractive?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

That's like asking what size boobs are the best or what is the most attractive weight for a woman to be. Everyone has preferences, it's all in the eye of the beholder and what they'd like to be holding.

What makes YOU feel the most attractive?


----------



## tiredandout (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't think there is any one-style-fits-all solution here for me. The key points in my opinion are: 
*1)* general cleanliness 
*2)* wearing clothes that fit (not baggy nor too small) 
*3)* have your outfit in control (meaning it doesn't look like you closed your eyes and grabbed whatever came first) 
but the most important thing: 
*4)* own your style.

The last one meaning: whatever your wearing, do it with confidence. If you like to wear comfortable clothes, by all means do, but wearing some 20-year-old baggy sweatpants with socks and sandals is not going to attract my eye. However a well fitting, thoughtfully put together sweatpant-outfit can still look great. So wear clothes that you like. Wear clothes that you feel good in. Most people will be attracted to you by your attitude, not your brand of jeans (or maybe some are by the brand of jeans but generally I wouldn't think that's a start of a very long-lasting relationship).

Same goes with facial hair, or hair in general. Doesn't matter how little or much of it you have, or how is it cut. As long as it is something you like, something that you don't feel at all embarrassed, insecure or unsure about. Just keep it clean, and in control. And wear it with confidence. 

Try out different things and see which style puts such a smile on your face. Go with that. 

I've never been attracted to a man because of how they dressed or how much or little hair they had. I'm attracted to people who ooze confidence, joy for life and having a healthy self-image.


----------



## Beelzebub (Jun 26, 2012)

I like to dress and look good, more than one openion is better not just my wife, and yes my wife never said anything about what i wear etc.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

So she never compliments you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beelzebub (Jun 26, 2012)

Nop never


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Would you like if she did? If so.. have you told her this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

T-shirt and jeans for me...and Chuck Taylors..

I'm not going to change the way I dress to 'look cute or sexy' to someone I don't know..They'd be attracted to something I'm not...

I'm a T-shirt and Jeans, loudmouthed, opinionated geek...


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

I like my man to be clean shaved.. can't stand scruff, it hurts to be kissed or anything else if he has stubble.... but he has a gotee and that doesn't bother me. 
As far as dress goes, everyone has their own style. Have you ever noticed what catches your wife's eye in a movie, an actor how they dress? Maybe try that? I like my man in whatever, but mostly when he dresses up (it's casual like kakis and a polo shirt and he looks hot) but he looks hot in tshirt and jeans, he looks the best with no shirt on now that he has been working out. I try to compliment him, just as I would want him to compliment me. Are you complimenting her on her dress as well? Her hair etc? I think grey makes a man look old, bald or a receeding hairline just makes a man look mature, not old... so no issues there... but grey has to go, my husband doesn't like it himself so he does the just for men stuff (and i have never said a word lol) so it is nice. Just my opinions. 
I do however love how he looks when he really dresses up, when we have a special event and he has to wear slacks and a business shirt! WOOO huge turn on for me then. Don't know why.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Beelzebub said:


> how a man should wear on street and work to look sexy or attractive?
> 
> Also, how a man should do with facial hair? do you like clean shaved, or a line, dirty look, gotty?
> 
> do you think, A man with thin hair is not attractive as a man with hair, do you think makes him look old ?


I think you might care just a little too much about what others think. Wear clean clothes and take showers. The rest is going to be a person-by-person preference. Some ladies love a man who shaves, some like a little scruff or even full-blown beards. By asking what ladies prefer you are going to get a multitude of answers. Each man and woman is different in what they like. This is like a woman going blonde because she feels all men like blondes. Not true! Lots of men like brunettes and redheads, too!

Looking "old" is usually more about personality than actual age. I think my husband is attractive, lots of thick, wavy hair - yet he acts like an 80 year old man! Lots of older guys I've witnessed still seem to retain a bit of their youthful exuberance, well past middle age. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

